# killed the mullet



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i went wading this morning and got on the mullet. i caught 70 or so in an hour and a half. they were still there strong when i left but i got a new bigger heavier net and was wore out. ill post some pics in a little bit.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like you and your fishing buddy had a good day. What area were you in?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

we did. i was near the garcon point bridge on gulf breeze side.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

a pic of the carnage


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I will help clean them for a few to take home! ;o) Good job!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Dern jake hook a brother up


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Any roe?


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Nice. I was at sandpiper a couple of weeks ago and they were thick. Might try em again this weekend.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job Jake. We need to grow the mullet catching empire through our cast net army. :thumbsup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

they were chock full of roe both white and yellow. if i get on them tomorrow ill let yall know and yall can have them. i just love catching them. we just ate some for supper with cheese grits, hushpuppies, and baked beans! mullet fishermen for world domination!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

it was sweet i didnt even have to chase them. i would throw and by the time i got them all out of the net into the bag id be surrounded again. just make up and throw without walking at all. i was at this same spot the previous 2 days at low tide and didnt catch any but either side of the high tide and its on! nice clean sand too no snags to worry about.


----------



## eyc0r (Sep 20, 2012)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I've never heard of anyone targeting mullet to eat... Maybe our mullet aren't quite the 'eating' size, but the only people I've ever seen catch them were using them for bait or were Asian... Again, not an insult to Asians...

I'm very curious now... What other fish could you compare the taste to? And it's a little difficult to estimate size based on that pictures... What is a good 'eating' size mullet length?

-Corey


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

eyc0r said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I've never heard of anyone targeting mullet to eat... Maybe our mullet aren't quite the 'eating' size, but the only people I've ever seen catch them were using them for bait or were Asian... Again, not an insult to Asians...
> 
> I'm very curious now... What other fish could you compare the taste to? And it's a little difficult to estimate size based on that pictures... What is a good 'eating' size mullet length?
> 
> -Corey


I personally wouldn't eat mullet in TX or LA due to the muddy bottom. The mullet here in FL are pretty good eating due to the very clear sandy bottom. I usually get my mullet near the pass at Pensacola. The Black Mullet get pretty big any where from 2 to 4 pounds depending on if it is Roe season. I like mine fried or smoked, once you fillet they and cut all of the red out it's pretty good white meat.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

eyc0r said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I've never heard of anyone targeting mullet to eat... Maybe our mullet aren't quite the 'eating' size, but the only people I've ever seen catch them were using them for bait or were Asian... Again, not an insult to Asians...
> 
> I'm very curious now... What other fish could you compare the taste to? And it's a little difficult to estimate size based on that pictures... What is a good 'eating' size mullet length?
> 
> -Corey


 Just an idea of how the mullet are around here, they sell fried mullet at a lot of the local mom and pop seafood restaurants. Fried is the only way!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not a pcola or even a florida native and I'm actually pretty darn picky when it comes to fish.. I don't like most fish even. I don't like any freshwater fish (crappie isn't too horrible maybe) and I've grown to really only like a few species of SW (trigger, aj, tuna, flounder are my favorite) - could take or leave trout, redfish, snapper, and the only way I like spanish and kings is smoked and in dip but I DO like mullet - I tried it when we moved here 5+ years ago and have enjoyed it ever since... I guess to each his own! 

I do have a question though... what do you do with the Roe? That's something I don't know anything about...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

eyc0r said:


> please don't take this the wrong way, but i've never heard of anyone targeting mullet to eat... Maybe our mullet aren't quite the 'eating' size, but the only people i've ever seen catch them were using them for bait or were asian... Again, not an insult to asians...
> 
> I'm very curious now... What other fish could you compare the taste to? And it's a little difficult to estimate size based on that pictures... What is a good 'eating' size mullet length?
> 
> -corey


wtf


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

jmunoz said:


> wtf


I was wondering the same thing. I rarely see people targeting mullet for bait. Maybe finger mullet, but damn. Mullet is great tasting. And they make for good footballs. :whistling:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I rarely see people targeting mullet for bait. Maybe finger mullet, but damn. Mullet is great tasting. And they make for good footballs. :whistling:


I see people catch em for bait but dang that made my jaw drop I grew up on mullet I remember when I was real young maybe 12 dragging a 300 ft gill net in Lillian bay just me and my step dad I'd be up to my neck in water lol and I was throwing throwing mullet nets before that lol. When we was using the gill net we would catch em then cook em right on the beach.


----------



## eyc0r (Sep 20, 2012)

It's like a whole other world over there! haha... Guess I'll have to give fried mullet a go... Not our muddy mullet though...

Cut mullet is what a LOT of fisherman use here for bull reds...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

In my opinion, mullet is one of the best tasting fish as it is. I remember we would go fishing real early in the morning, and bring our hibachi grille along. While we would be fishing, we would also throw a net and catch mullet. We would filet them while they flopped around and throw em on the grille, no seasonings. All we would bring would be a dozen eggs to cook with them. What a damn good breakfast! But fried mullet is also good eating! O*D*W


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome catch! I just learned how to throw my dads twelve foot net. First day out I caught 35. Its been a while since I had that much fun.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Silver mullet fillets fried up and slip em between two slices of bread with some ketchup. Mmmmmm


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

*Mullet*



eyc0r said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I've never heard of anyone targeting mullet to eat... Maybe our mullet aren't quite the 'eating' size, but the only people I've ever seen catch them were using them for bait or were Asian... Again, not an insult to Asians...
> 
> I'm very curious now... What other fish could you compare the taste to? And it's a little difficult to estimate size based on that pictures... What is a good 'eating' size mullet length?
> 
> -Corey


 eycOr...they are so good here they serve it at weddings, local restaurant called "The Fish house" 4-5 star restaurant on the Gulf Coast of Florida


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

I like to slice an onion or two up and throw in the grease before I fry my mullet then lay some of the fried onion on a fillet and eat mmm mmm!Dont forget to fry up the backbones too!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i love mullet fried but smoked is my favorite way for the fillets. the gizzards are the best fried of course. i like mullet gizzards more than chicken gizzards. and the tail off a fried backbone is awesome too.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Tried again yesterday. Caught 5. Schools were not as thick, and I was having trouble getting a good open net. I guess I can blame it on the wind? I threw it Friday at the house and got a full open everytime?!? We have been scaling them and filleting the sides off the backbone. Cut the backbone from the head and tail and throw it in some Zatatarains and corn meal mix and fry em up. I have not tried the backbones yet. Mom will eat off them though.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

it couldve been the wind. throwing against the wind is kinda hard especially if you have a light net. throwing with the wind will make you look like a superstar.


----------

